# Happy birthday US Army.



## squatting dog (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy 245th birthday to the U.S. Army.

The United States Army was originally founded as the Continental Army on June 14, 1775, which makes the Army the oldest branch of the U.S. military. The Second Continental Congress established the Army so the original 13 colonies could fight British forces during the American Revolution.

The Continental Army lasted until the end of the Revolutionary War and was replaced by the current U.S. Army on June 3, 1784. Congress initially called this new force the First American Regiment and it consisted of 700 men from Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York and Connecticut. Eight infantry and two artillery companies comprised the regiment. Since then, the Army has participated in every war in the United States as well as both World Wars. Today, the Army has over 1 million active members and Army Reserve personnel.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2020)

As a US Navy man, I wish the US Army happy birthday. The US Naval was born a few months later, Oct 13, 1775. Both of us can now chuckle at the  newbie, the US Air Force.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2020)




----------

